# Diarrhea



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

My red sexlink pullet has diarrhea and I don't know why or what to do. Help! Everyone else seems fine. She has a messy backside but other than that seems normal.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

lititzchic said:


> My red sexlink pullet has diarrhea and I don't know why or what to do. Help! Everyone else seems fine. She has a messy backside but other than that seems normal.


Having hot weather where you are? Hot weather makes for more runny stool for some birds. Some of mine have it then and some do not, depending on how much extra water they are drinking. Clears right up after a heat wave goes away and things cool down.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in Pa. We just had a cool streak.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Messy backside, otherwise seems normal. I'd go with the idea that everything is normal, as messy backsides are just a fact of chicken life every now and again. No getting around it.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Bee!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

YW! I have a few runny butt hens right now too. Usually happens more in the summer heat waves and resides when it gets cooler, as they drink more water in the summer. 

Some chickens get them, some never do, so I watch and note who is prone to get this when the weather fluctuates and so I can know this is normal for her and doesn't seem to affect her life in any way. Sometimes it just means it's summer and they are laying well. 

My granny always used to say you could tell what hens were the best layers by who had messiest butts and there is some truth to that, as the hens who are currently laying have looser, more open vents that seem to make for a less neat poop delivery. When they aren't laying, they tighten up a little and you won't see it as much. Body type and structure also plays into it.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

That's too funny! Thanks!!


----------



## dkissler (Nov 1, 2013)

lititzchic said:


> My red sexlink pullet has diarrhea and I don't know why or what to do. Help! Everyone else seems fine. She has a messy backside but other than that seems normal.


My buff Orpington who is about 30 weeks old has had extremely watery poop for about two weeks, there is no mass, just liquid. She has not started laying eggs yet but is close because squats whenever anyone approaches her. The temperatures are mid-40s in the day and low-30s at night, so I don't think it's due to too much water. And I don't relieve she is egg bound because is he has been acting normally. The only usual behavior is that she won't eat the pellet food but will happily eat any table scraps, dried mealworms, and grazes happily in the backyard. If anyone has suggestions as to why her excrement is so "normal" or how I can get it back to "normal" I would appreciate any help.


----------

